

CppCon2014 Presentations - BruceM
https://github.com/CppCon/CppCon2014/tree/master/Presentations

======
Mithaldu
These are only the slides, and while it's nice to have them all together,
slides to talks generally provide very little value unless they're
exceptionally† well made. From flipping through a random selection of them, i
can tell they're just average examples of the species, good for when someone
is talking over them, but fairly useless taken on their own.

Will this repository be amended with links to the videos to make it useful?

† exceptional would be slides in this format:
[http://rjbs.manxome.org/talks/moose/](http://rjbs.manxome.org/talks/moose/)

~~~
StephanTLavavej
What do you think of my slides? ("STL Features And Implementation Techniques")
I try to make them readable by themselves.

~~~
alok-g
I once made a presentation that was much more self-contained than this.
Everything wanted to say was spelt out in plain English. The take-home message
in each slide was color coded and simplified to levels you could deliver to
VCs. The title matched the contents (unlike yours it seems to me) by claiming
no more and no less than the contents. The outline and flow of the
presentation was made explicit after section.

Then I received the feedback. While I was seeing nods from several people
during the presentation, many people later reported that they could not
understand one single thing.

I learned presentation skills that day (i.e., this experience taught me the
same).

Imagine surveying all the audience members about percentage of the material
they absorbed from your presentation and averaging across people. If you think
the number would be more than say 30%, I do not think you know typical
audience well.

PS: Please see these as constructive comments.

~~~
StephanTLavavej
> The title matched the contents (unlike yours it seems to me)

How do you think my title differs from the contents? As far as I can tell, it
is completely accurate.

------
AlexeyBrin
Looking forward to see these in parallel with the actual video s of the
presentations.

